

What If PR Stood for People and Relationships by Brian Solis - urbangangster
http://www.slideshare.net/Vocus/vocus-brian-solis-ebookfinal/SolisandGapingvoid

======
getglue
Ethos of the piece: PR doesn’t stand for press release. Please appreciate that
the P in stands for public not publicity or propaganda or publishing. This is
about public relations. But perhaps even that doesn’t quite capture the
essence of the importance or PR. PR symbolizes People and Relationships.

------
JBLworker
Amazon CEO, Jeff Bezos, once said that your brand is what someones says about
it when you’re not in the room

